# Adding a vertical to my Oklahoma Joe...and reverse Flow. Thoughts?



## whitetailer (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone - Super site...long time viewer...first post. I have a winter project I want to try. This I believe will increase my cooking space...and allow for more even temps.

Now, This is a very rough draft...but I "see" it clearly in my mind.

Is it possible with this design...to have even temps in the vertical as well as the horizontial chamber?

I'll also add a damper to be able to shut out the Vertical or just use it for cold smoking.

Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great drawing!  In theory it should work just fine, but I'll let side box aficionados speak of it as they are the experts!  

Meanwhile, if you could drop into Roll Call and give us the opportunity to welcome you properly and get more details about you and of your build, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the smoke is going to get trapped in the upper part of your vertical and you will have a dead zone in there.  But I am not any kind of expert when it comes to this stuff.  I think you would do better putting the vertical over the fire box and having the stack vent from the top of it.

Welcome to the forum,  glad you decided to check in.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 23, 2011)

If you put a damper on the vertical, how will smoke get back to the other end?   I don't believe that temps will be even--it doesn't matter which end the vertical is on.  That's not entirely a bad thing as long as you know your smoker.  Different foods need different heat and smoke--you would have some versatility in your design. 

Some would tell you that heat and smoke would be trapped in your vertical which will become stagnant and ruin food.  In theory, they are probably right.  In practice, they may not be entirely correct.  You would just have to experiment. 

Also, remember your inlet for the exhaust stack needs to be at grate level or just below on the horizontal.  It's fun to experiment.  It sounds like you have the skills to modify the smoker more if the first attempt doesn't work out.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 23, 2011)

if I remember correctly the stack on my Lang 36 comes out of the top of the smoker and does not extend to the grate.  If you want to slow how the smoke exits the smoker or if you want to retain heat in the upper part of the smoke chamber Ben recommends closing the stack damper to about 3/4 open.  This does increase the temperature on the top rack by about 15 degrees.  I normally leave the stack full open to keep the smoke moving through the smoke chamber and like Dirt Guy said use the temperature difference between top and bottom grates to my advantage.

You know it you are going to go through all that trouble why not just built a separate vertical smoker?  That way you can do cold smokes and when needed have a second smoker that you can run at whatever temps you need.  Poultry at 300 in the vertical and red meat in the horizontal at 225?  I bet it wouldn't be difficult to put a removable gas or electric burner in the vertical when you don't feel like messing with a wood fire. 

Good luck,  wish I had learned to weld when I was younger.


----------



## whitetailer (Dec 23, 2011)

I actually have the vertical all ready....I hate messing with it using lump...I need to convert it to elec or something and at the same time I wanted to increase my cooking space on my Ok Joe.

thats when I came up with this idea after seeing this http://www.basspro.com/Horizon-Smoker-16-Ranger-Backyard-Smoker/product/10202040/36646  but dont want to spend 1600.00 and I want a reverse flow to even out my temps.

I would rather buy a good vertical already plumbed with electric and use this old stuff I have for something else...


----------



## whitetailer (Dec 28, 2011)

OK - Been thinking even more...any thoughts on this? the red lines indicate a 1/4 plate I'll weild to the smokers....to create a RF system.


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

in my opinion I think you would want the smoke inlet on the opposite side of the  vent so you draw the smoke from one side to the other or it may shoot straight up and out the vent?

how bout this?


----------



## whitetailer (Dec 28, 2011)

that looks pretty cool...actually just moving the stack makes total sense.

Now, my hope is to have steady temps everywhere....in all cooking chambers...I think this may do it.

Thanks


----------



## big casino (Dec 28, 2011)

your welcome I hope it works out for you


----------



## smokeatx (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, will there be excessive heat radiating from the firebox into the vertical chamber if it's right above it?  Can you keep the temp low enough for jerky or cold smoking fish?

Also, how did this system end up working out for you?  I'm thinking of building one like this myself.

Thanks!


----------



## dewetha (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't have a drawing tool handy but I think you could make it so the vertical box can be a warming box or smoker with a damper and a second smoke stack on the horizontal. that way you can heat with no smoke or smoke as well. maybe a damper at eh bottom of the box to let some heat right in? or will that cause a problem with drafting?


----------

